# Casio Quartz Submariner



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

The Casio models EF200 and EFL200 series for the Japanese market seem to offer good value for the money. Features s/s case/bracelet w/screw-down back and crown, WR200, revolving bezel, bracelet w/push button release. in black, blue, and white dials. EF series are 40MM diameter while the EFL series are 36MM. Accuracy is only rated at +/- 20 sec/day, though. Prices at recent auctions have been running at USD high 20's to mid 30's plus shipping.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

..................Any quartz that was *+/- 20 s per day* would be one very sick movement!!!


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Thanks for pointing that out, and please pardon my typo. It should read "+/- 20 sec/month". Most EcoDrives by comparison are rated at +/- 15sec/month, but seem to do better in actual use.


----------

